# Gutes kostenloses Steamgame für Kinder?



## -MIRROR- (6. November 2018)

*Gutes kostenloses Steamgame für Kinder?*

Hey, 

ich habe einen 9jährigen Cousin und würde mit ihm gerne was passendes spielen wollen, etwas wo er mitdenken kann oder ausprobieren und spaß haben kann. Vielleicht habt ihr ja einen Tipp? :d

LG


----------



## stahlschnips (6. November 2018)

*AW: Gutes kostenloses Steamgame für Kinder?*

Vielleicht wären einige, nicht allzu komplizierte, Maps in Portal 1&2 geeignet. Ich würde mal sagen, dass das Setting Kinder-tauglich ist und knobeln kann man da genug.

Es ist zwar nicht kostenlos aber in diversen Keystores / bei Ebay sicher nahezu kostenlos ^^


----------



## DKK007 (6. November 2018)

*AW: Gutes kostenloses Steamgame für Kinder?*

Wobei die "kostenlosen" Spiele bei Steam dann die üblichen PayToWin und Microtransaktionen drin haben und damit für Kinder nicht geeignet sind.
Dann besser ein paar Euro in ein klassisches Anno investieren.


----------



## EyRaptor (6. November 2018)

*AW: Gutes kostenloses Steamgame für Kinder?*

Als kostenloses Spiel könnte man "TrackMania Nations Forever" vorschlagen.

Dann vllt. noch Stronghold / Stronghold Crusader. 
Gutes altes Strategiespiel, welches in Sale meist für 2€ oder so zu haben ist.


----------



## azzih (6. November 2018)

*AW: Gutes kostenloses Steamgame für Kinder?*

9 Jahre ist ja kein Kleinkind. Der Zockt wahrscheinlich  zu Hause oder aufm Smartphone schon alles mögliche. Fortnite oder so.


----------



## DKK007 (6. November 2018)

*AW: Gutes kostenloses Steamgame für Kinder?*

Hängt davon ab, wie die Erziehung ist und was ihm die Eltern so kaufen.

Ist eigentlich etwas über die Leistungsklasse des PCs bekannt? Ich würde mal davon ausgehen es ist der der Eltern und er hat noch keinen eigenen.


----------



## Shimboku2 (6. November 2018)

*AW: Gutes kostenloses Steamgame für Kinder?*

Beide Ideen nicht ganz kostenfrei.

Aufbau und Strategie Spiel: Anno Reihe. 
Rennspiel: Trackmania Reihe


----------



## -MIRROR- (6. November 2018)

*AW: Gutes kostenloses Steamgame für Kinder?*

Naja ich würds mit ihm zusammen spielen auf meinem surfacebook. Ich hab erst mit ihm Dead Cells gespielt, das ist vllt nicht ganz ohne und fand er auch schwierig zum Einstieg. Ori and the blind forest besser, aber auch zu schwer, er guckt mir dann halt zu und fiebert mit usw. dann hab ich mal monkey island bei steam gekauft, mal sehen ob ihm das rätseln gefällt. also kostenlos war nur ne idee, darf schon was kosten  
und nein er spielt kein fortnite oder so..


----------



## Plasmadampfer (6. November 2018)

*AW: Gutes kostenloses Steamgame für Kinder?*

Castle Wolfenstein, Biene Maja Edition


----------



## blautemple (7. November 2018)

*AW: Gutes kostenloses Steamgame für Kinder?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Dann besser ein paar Euro in ein klassisches Anno investieren.



Anno für einen 9 jährigen? 
Ich würde auch Portal vorschlagen.


----------



## EyRaptor (7. November 2018)

*AW: Gutes kostenloses Steamgame für Kinder?*



blautemple schrieb:


> Anno für einen 9 jährigen?



früh übt sich


----------



## -MIRROR- (7. November 2018)

*AW: Gutes kostenloses Steamgame für Kinder?*

Sorry, aber ich glaube viele hier haben keine Ahnung wie ein 8/9-jähriger ist. 

Vieles was für euch selbstverständlich ist lernt man in dem Alter.


----------



## Research (15. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gutes kostenloses Steamgame für Kinder?*

Magicka, kostet zwar ein ar Taler, ist aber öfters im Angebot


----------



## DaXXes (11. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Gutes kostenloses Steamgame für Kinder?*

Okay er dürfte jetzt bestimmt schon 10 sein, aber bei Jungs in dem Alter kommen meistens Sport- und Rennspiele recht gut an. Wie wär's mit Assetto Corsa, Dirt Rallye oder FIFA?


----------

